# 30 fps bei 5760*1080



## antec1200 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich habe seit kurzem 3 Full HD monitore am PC mit denen ich auch mal spiele.
Ich kann jedes spiel recht gut spielen dank 2x GTX780, in machen spielen muss ich sogar SLI deaktivieren um Flüssig zu spielen(Mikroruckler).
In WoT hab ich aber nur 30fps egal ob SLI aktiviert oder nicht.
Limitiert meine cpu dann so stark?(I5 3470)
Wenn ja welche könnte es schaffen auf min. 45fps zu kommen?
PS: Wenn WoT in Full HD läuft hab ich 80fps (mit SLI) viele Leute meinen das nur die Graka bei dieser hohen Auflösung limitiert und nicht die CPU.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kusarr (28. Juni 2014)

an der CPU liegts nich ...
sins konstant 30 FPS? Also sozusagen Vsync an?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Juni 2014)

Die GPUs sollten eigentlich auch nicht schuld sein, zwar gibt es keine CF Profile für WOT aber ich kann mit Hohen Details weit über 30 FPS spielen, da sollten die 780er wohl locker maximale Details mit über 60 Fps schaffen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (28. Juni 2014)

Die Engine von WoT ist mist, so gut wie keine Mehrkernskalierung vorhanden, da ist klar das die CPU nicht beide Karten befeuern kann...


----------



## zicco93 (28. Juni 2014)

1. Die Engine von WOT ist wie Dogy schon sagt einfach crap und 2. ist eine Ivy mit ~3,4 GHz jetzt nicht unbedingt die schnellste.

Welches MB ist denn verbaut?


----------



## coroc (28. Juni 2014)

Das könnte auch daran liegen, dass es seitens WoT keine Multi-GPU unterstützung gibt, oder galt das nur für AMD-GPUs?

Ah, seh grad, SLI wird unterstützt. Laut einem ftr-post gab es ein problem mit sli, welches mit neustem treiber behoben würden.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Juni 2014)

einer ausm Clan hat 2 Titans aber trotzdem nur 40 fps ich hab eine gtx 760 und habe 80fps


----------



## antec1200 (28. Juni 2014)

Es sind recht konstante 30 fps aber Vsync ist aus.
Mobo ist das msi Z77a g45 bin am überlegen auf irgendein z97 mobo umzusteigen mit dem I7 4970k.


----------



## sohlo71 (9. November 2014)

antec1200 schrieb:


> Es sind recht konstante 30 fps aber Vsync ist aus. Mobo ist das msi Z77a g45 bin am überlegen auf irgendein z97 mobo umzusteigen mit dem I7 4970k.


Ich würd mal im NVIDIA Treiber Menü nachschauen ob da nicht was auf 30 fps eingestellt ist


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Engine ist einfach Müll. Das Game guckelt sogar auf meinem System wenn ich die Settings zu hoch drehe und das in FullHD


----------



## uka (15. Dezember 2014)

SLI wird nicht unterstützt - es war mal geplant und Testweise implementiert, was aber nur Bugs gab - daher ist es wieder rausgeflogen. Deine CPU ist wohl etwas schwach, wenn sie @stock läuft. WoT läuft nur auf einem Kern, die WoT Physik(Havok) auf einem anderen Kern.


----------



## autracer (16. März 2015)

Also ich hab ne r9-290 und ne Gtx 980
Mit beiden erreiche ich über 50 Frames stabil mit der Einstellung hoch
Ich verwende 5760*1080
Und nen i7-3770


----------

